# Purchased Lakeshore Reserve



## amanda14 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi.

Just returned from MGV today (never saw it so crowded) and did the sales presentation half knowing I was going to by at Lakeshore.  Details:

Premier Platinum
2BR Deluxe Villa or Townhome
130,000 Pts every other yr
50,000 self referral points
Maint fees $1,200
With 25% discount $26,400 purchase price
2011 Occupancy date

I know - never buy from the developer but in this case I wanted to make an exception here is why:

No current resale market
I dont think the price will plummet on this one.
I was growing a little tired of MGV and some things that have been annoying me and our last visit confirmed these feelings. 
The floor plan and the choice of the townhouse or Villa are great.

Initially, I was going to sell my MGV back for 8,350 (which I thought was a darn good price) but held back and kept it for now.

Yep - its allot of cash, but I love the location and love the idea of reciprocal priveleges (not allowed to use Ritz Pools however) but I like the more secluded it feel that it should have.  I could be wrong, but I dont see it as a destination that owners will be trading right away, but if they do, it will be an awesome trader.

Ok - so criticize, let me have it. Tell me this was dumb.

Thanks!


----------



## applegirl (Apr 11, 2009)

I say that if you can truly afford this (that's a lot of money right now, especially in this economy) and bought it with your eyes wide open AND you truly have no reservations about it then CONGRATS!

I certainly hope you didn't finance this purchase, because that would mean you can't afford it.  I certainly hope you have an 8 month emergency fund in a savings account or you can't afford this. 

Other than that, have fun!

Janna


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 11, 2009)

Amanda,

I am not going to ask if you can afford it or not because I am assuming you would not hav bought it if you couldn't financing or not. At $19,800 that is high but you do have premium platinum and from all of the nice amenities this property is supposed to have it may be worth it for you.

Also as a trader you should be able to get 2 full one bedrooms if I am correct since you have 2 lockoff rooms, right. 

The 130,000 points for trade is higher than most places get for a 2 bdrm.

I am surprised that you were not given more points since you will not be able to use it until 2011. I bought Ko Olina pre-construction and was given additional points to take vacation since it wasn't available. That was on top of the other points they were giving. Plus, I did not have to pay any maintenance fees until the year I was able to use it. 

If you are happy, I am happy.


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I do appreciate the concern.  No finance, have the money.  Eyes were open to the extent that I know that we loved the place.  But again, I posted the info really to have people comment on it. So it is appreciated.


----------



## Steve (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Amanda,

The resale value of Lakeshore Reserve will, indeed, plunge...just like virtually all other timeshares...especially in Orlando.  That's one area where it is *guaranteed* that a newer, better resort will come along shortly and knock the current "must have" place off of its perch.  Just look at what has happened to resale values at Grande Vista.  A few short years ago, it was the cream of the crop in Orlando.  Not now.

However, if you're happy with your purchase, and you could afford it, and you're past the rescission period, then don't worry about it.  Enjoy your new timeshare.  Hopefully you'll feel it was worth it down the road even when it doesn't have much resale value.  Buying a timeshare...particularly from the developer...is a luxury.  It's not an investment.  

Steve


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 11, 2009)

I spent a few days at the JW Grande Lakes in Feb and just loved it ... and the whole complex, spa, golf, etc.  It's all there -- the Primo restaurant was wonderful.  The hotels (JW and Ritz) were full, but imagine living right next door to them while on holidays!  You will love it.  While there I could see they were building the Lakeshore so it's a 'go' for sure...and right next to the JW.  Nice!  You will love it as I truly believe it will set a new standard in Marriott timeshares.  You got in on the ground floor and the retail prices will go up for sure.  I almost bought one when they were first announced, but with 6 Marriotts already I needed another one like a hole in the head.  But, I'm envious!


----------



## Latravel (Apr 11, 2009)

_"I know - never buy from the developer "_

Who said? A few outspoken people on this board in no way represent an expert opinion or the norm.  They just think they do.   

Congratulations on your informed purchase!  Enjoy!  It sounds like a wonderful property I would like to visit one day.  Was there any way to get more incentive points?


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 11, 2009)

*You are an adult. It is your decision. You are well educated.*

Good Luck! I say good for you! You will be happy and reap the rewards. I am happy for you!

Enjoy your new timeshare! :whoopie: 

You weighed the benefits, you know how the market works. It's not like anyone had to twist your arm in a 2 hour sales gig.


----------



## capjak (Apr 12, 2009)

I think that resort will be at the top for awhile.  I look forward to staying there someday.  If you go to orlando a lot like I do than you will really enjoy this new purchase.

Do you believe you will be able to use your MGV to trade into it?   Wouldn't 2 weeks there be nice?


----------



## m61376 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sometimes we buy things just because we want them- and that's NOT dumb. You were there, you loved the newness, the locations, the unique lay-outs, signed the contract with your eyes open (by that I mean you were aware of the pluses and minuses of timeshares in general and of developer versus resale) and felt the purchase was worth it- and that's all that counts. It doesn't matter if someone else would have done it differently- they won't be enjoying your wonderful vacations either. And, you got to take advantage of a unique sale opportunity that might not be repeated.

Congrats!! Maybe you should consider trading your MGV week next year, because you'll probably otherwise spend the week chomping at the bit to enjoy your Lakeshore villa the following year  .


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 12, 2009)

*I should of mentioned*

That there are no mainItenance fees until the year we occupy.  I appreciate all the feedback.  I do plan to trade my MGV next year and do something different until our unit is ready.

Thank you once again.


----------



## loreenj (Apr 12, 2009)

*Congratulations*

Hi. I'm new to this forum. We own at Smugglers' Notch and are considering buying a Marriott for some additional flexibility. I looked at Lakeshore on Marriott's website. It looks incredibly beautiful and I can't imagine that you won't get hours and hours of enjoyment out of your purchase. Enjoy! I'm jealous.


----------



## LordCambridge (Apr 12, 2009)

Amanda - Congrats!  I'm a big fan of resale, for the economics.  I'm a bigger fan of folks being happy with their timeshares.   There are many, many happy timeshare owners who bought from Marriott and from your comments, you're going to be one of them.  Enjoy.


----------



## Latravel (Apr 12, 2009)

_"I'm a big fan of resale, for the economics. I'm a bigger fan of folks being happy with their timeshares."_

What a really nice comment!


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Latravel said:


> _"I'm a big fan of resale, for the economics. I'm a bigger fan of folks being happy with their timeshares."_
> 
> What a really nice comment!



Ditto!  

.


----------



## ldanna (Apr 12, 2009)

amanda14 said:


> Initially, I was going to sell my MGV back for 8,350 (which I thought was a darn good price) but held back and kept it for now.
> 
> Ok - so criticize, let me have it. Tell me this was dumb.
> 
> Thanks!



Congratulations. You're not dumb. You had the guts to buy from developer when nobody is doing, and made a good deal (IMO). The price, the points, the whole package. You're buying in a new resort and you will be the first to use it.

If you said you paid this on a MGV unit things would be a lot different. BTW, you really don't have to sell your MGV, it's a good trader.

Enjoy it!


----------



## m61376 (Apr 12, 2009)

LordCambridge said:


> I'm a big fan of resale, for the economics.  I'm a bigger fan of folks being happy with their timeshares.


Not to be redundant, but  !!

An informed purchaser, whichever way they purchase, is likely to be a happy owner. Amanda, you clearly thought about this purchase and weighed the pros and cons. Don't worry about what others would have done or whether or not they think you did the right thing. It doesn't matter.

I look forward to hearing about what a great resort it is in 2 years or so.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 19, 2009)

Amanda,

Congratulations!!  That looks like a beautiful resort.  Don't worry about what all the re-sale only crowd say.  It's your money and as long as you are happy with it then enjoy it. We bought developer and have been happy with our vacations- I do wish I could have saved the money but didn't know about the resale market then- with the 25% discount the price seems very good. 

The price that Marriott was going to give you for your Grande Vista- was that for a 2 bedroom?  I assume they aren't sold out and didn't want to sell it for you.  It is a good trader and I still like the resort- what do you not like about it?

tlwmkw


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 19, 2009)

This is quite the 'movie' of Lakeshore ... very unique complex will be the No. 1 attraction in Orlando - other than Mickey I guess.  

Brian

http://www.timeshares.marriott-vaca...resort-detail.jsp?resort=GQ&page=virtual-tour


----------



## Beverley (Apr 19, 2009)

applegirl said:


> I certainly hope you didn't finance this purchase, because that would mean you can't afford it.  I certainly hope you have an 8 month emergency fund in a savings account or you can't afford this.
> 
> Other than that, have fun!
> 
> Janna



Listening to Suzzie have you?    

Beverley


----------



## Beverley (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase.  We have bought from the developer many many times.  We have also bought resale.  Both have their benefits. 

You may be able to purchase at the cost of a MF 2010 usage points, although at $1200 I am not so sure that is worth it.

Beverley


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 19, 2009)

pwrshift,

Is that a lazy river on the movie?  Looks like a fabulous resort.  Thanks for the link.

tlwmkw


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm bummed to hear the Ritz pools are off limits. That's a disappointment. It's a tremendous property overall.

But, yes, as Steve points out, there's no chance prices won't drop. It's Orlando. Prices drop. It's like a timeshare commandment.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 19, 2009)

Did you pay $26,400 after the discount or was $26400 the original price and you got 25% off that amount?


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Beverley said:


> Listening to Suzzie have you?
> 
> Beverley



:hysterical:  Don hates it when I start a conversation with, "I am taking THE POWER...."  Boy, he curses that woman.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh geeze, where are my manners?!

Amanda, all that you've proven is that you know a way to enjoy many vacations at your new "second home."  Congrats, it looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Price*

The 26,400 was inclusive of the 25% discount.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 20, 2009)

amanda14 said:


> The 26,400 was inclusive of the 25% discount.



Wow, thats a ton of $ for a Marriott in Orlando. You made a decision that you are happy with. Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## saturn28 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow that is a lot to pay. Especially when you own Grande Vista and could just trade into the Lakeshore Reserves every year without spending anymore money. I have seen Grande Vista Platinum week selling on Ebay for as low as $4000.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 20, 2009)

There's no guarantee at this point that Interval International or Marriott will allow a Grande Vista owner to use his/her week to trade into the new Lakeshore Reserve property.

I bring this up because I understand a trading restriction has been put in place over at Oceana Palms with all the Ocean Pointe owners.

Those that own at Ocean Pointe are NOT ALLOWED to make a trade into the Oceana Palms property.

Interval and/or Marriott is making this "Geographic Restriction".

Go figure.


----------



## ldanna (Apr 20, 2009)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> There's no guarantee at this point that Interval International or Marriott will allow a Grande Vista owner to use his/her week to trade into the new Lakeshore Reserve property.
> 
> I bring this up because I understand a trading restriction has been put in place over at Oceana Palms with all the Ocean Pointe owners.
> 
> ...



Until now, as far as I know, there's no restriction in Orlando (Grande Vista Habour, Cypress and the Palms. Maybe Marriott will separate them from Lakeshore. Anyone has any update on this subject?


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 20, 2009)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> ... I bring this up because I understand a trading restriction has been put in place over at Oceana Palms with all the Ocean Pointe owners.
> 
> Those that own at Ocean Pointe are NOT ALLOWED to make a trade into the Oceana Palms property.
> 
> Interval and/or Marriott is making this "Geographic Restriction". ...



Maybe they'll implement the block later, but I just tried trading Ocean Pointe into Oceana Palms and got all they way to the point that II wanted my credit card for the ongoing search. There were no restrictions.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, they *are* restricting an OP trade into the new Oceana Palms.  They are calling it a geographical block.  In fact, it has been one of the biggest topics on the OP Yahoo newsgroup in the past week and a half.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder if they'll put a block on BeachPlace Towers as well?

Brian


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 20, 2009)

Beachplace is 50 miles away from Ocean Pointe, and to date there have been no Geographical Blocks between these two properties.

The Lakeshore Reserve property is a matter of just a few miles from Grande Vista, much like Oceana Palms property is in proximity to Ocean Pointe.


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 21, 2009)

*I can see Marriott blocking MGV*

As a trade option from Lakeshore, to me it makes complete sense.  I see another post on here from a person who is considering buying Lakeshore but with no intent on going to the location.  That is the opposite of why I purchased - My kids are small enough where we will get enjoyment out of this for at least 5-10 years.


----------



## capjak (Apr 21, 2009)

If they block Grand Vista...it appears the Florida Club just became more valuable.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 21, 2009)

It is possible that they could only impliment a block for a certain time period. For now they want owners at Ocean Pointe to buy at Oceana Palms, so the block makes sense for now. Though down the road when the new resort nears sellout the block makes less sense and they may lift it. I don't see them doing this in Orlando as they havn't done this with any of their other resorts there.

There are a total of six currenty. They are in groups of three with regards to proximity. Three at the World Center and three in the SeaWorld area. There hasn't been a block to this date. The Lakeshore Reserve is close to MGV also but not as close as Harbour Lake or Cypress Harbour.


----------

